# mosa trajectum



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone here live in Mosa Trajectum Murcia?:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> anyone here live in Mosa Trajectum Murcia?:clap2:


let me guess......................you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> let me guess......................you?


...Or are you planning to Griz???????????????????????????????///


Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't live too far away. what is it you would like to know?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

mazlester said:


> I don't live too far away. what is it you would like to know?


A FRIEND OF OURS HAS A VILLA THERE, WE HAD 5 DAYS THERE LAST MONTH, BEEN TRYING TO GET HOLD OF MIKE SINCE, HE HAS THE "LA TASCA BAR" THERE. NO JO, I AM NOT THINKING OF MOVING YET. BUT I MUST ADMIT IT IS MUCH CHEAPER TO LIVE THERE THAN IN COSTA DEL SOL.
HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU JO?:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> A FRIEND OF OURS HAS A VILLA THERE, WE HAD 5 DAYS THERE LAST MONTH, BEEN TRYING TO GET HOLD OF MIKE SINCE, HE HAS THE "LA TASCA BAR" THERE. NO JO, I AM NOT THINKING OF MOVING YET. BUT I MUST ADMIT IT IS MUCH CHEAPER TO LIVE THERE THAN IN COSTA DEL SOL.
> HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU JO?:confused2:


Life goes on Griz! Trying to sell UK house, but the run up to christmas and of course the economy arent helping..... So just running on the spot right now. Hopefully the new year will bring some changes.

The Costas tend to be more expensive than inland, but I guess thats supply and demand. When we moved to Benalmadena, we found, altho it was more expensive (altho not that much), there were more opportunities, more going on, a better overall infrastructure, better for my teenagers...

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*****************

Read the link jo. There is a lot of things happening in murcialane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Read the link jo. There is a lot of things happening in murcialane:


Tut, tut, you know you're not allowed to put links to other forums on here Griz  :boxing:

However, i did have a quick read, but my problem is that the kids and I made so many good friends in Benalmadena and Alhaurin de la Torre, its that area we miss. But I see where you're coming from. Maybe write a brief comment on what was said in that link I've removed ??????


jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Tut, tut, you know you're not allowed to put links to other forums on here Griz  :boxing:
> 
> However, i did have a quick read, but my problem is that the kids and I made so many good friends in Benalmadena and Alhaurin de la Torre, its that area we miss. But I see where you're coming from. Maybe write a brief comment on what was said in that link I've removed ??????
> 
> ...


Sorry jo. but if you read it you will see the opportunities. Largest development in europe?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The east side of Malaga, where we live, is noticeably cheaper than the west side heading towards Marbella...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Sorry jo. but if you read it you will see the opportunities. Largest development in europe?



I read it - but t'others may not have done LOL!!! But yes, I think we've touched on the new Paramount development there???

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

thrax said:


> The east side of Malaga, where we live, is noticeably cheaper than the west side heading towards Marbella...


Where are you then?


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Griz,

We're up that way next week, we'll see what we can find out for you. Where is La Tasca Bar? The only 'life' we've seen in the little shop/cafe in the big school like building?

Maria


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Hi Griz,
> 
> We're up that way next week, we'll see what we can find out for you. Where is La Tasca Bar? The only 'life' we've seen in the little shop/cafe in the big school like building?
> 
> Maria


la tasca is 1 floor up on the way to billies bar


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> la tasca is 1 floor up on the way to billies bar


It is absolutely beatifull, not expensive, all the booze is soooo special.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok dokey! Mu hubby is going up there tomorrow so have relayed the info and will try and contact Mike for you. Do you want to send a message to him?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Ok dokey! Mu hubby is going up there tomorrow so have relayed the info and will try and contact Mike for you. Do you want to send a message to him?


tell him griz & steve are trying to contact him. did he receive the computer kit, steve sent. Thanks griz.:clap2:


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you have a contact number or email address incase he asks? I might have to put a note through his door if he is not there.


----------



## sleezy22 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi mazlester, i am The friend of Griz he mentioned, i wanted to contact Mike Tobin at the Las Tasca bar because i sent him some disks and info to sort his computer out and was wondering if he got them as i have heard nowt from him.
Griz has already supplied contact info for both of us.
Regards.
Steve.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, I've removed your personal details. this is an open forum and anyone anywhere in the world could contact you and can play tricks, spam or just make life difficult. So either use the PM or contact me and I'll pass any info on!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

My husband went up there this morning but the bar was shut, he left a message though hopefully you'll hear something. If not he's there again on MOnday afternoon.

Maria


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sorry, I've removed your personal details. this is an open forum and anyone anywhere in the world could contact you and can play tricks, spam or just make life difficult. So either use the PM or contact me and I'll pass any info on!!
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo have pm'd


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband went up there this morning but the bar was shut, he left a message though hopefully you'll hear something. If not he's there again on MOnday afternoon.
> 
> Maria


Thanks for that did you get mine & steves details?


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

*Mosa*



griz616 said:


> Thanks for that did you get mine & steves details?



Yes we did thanks!

Maria


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

*La Tasca Mosa*



mazlester said:


> Yes we did thanks!
> 
> Maria


Hi Griz,

I have sent Mike's details to you by message. Did you get thm?

Maria


----------



## larucciad (Jan 10, 2012)

griz616 said:


> anyone here live in Mosa Trajectum Murcia?:clap2:


hi do you still live in Mosa ? Please let me know. bye


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

larucciad said:


> hi do you still live in Mosa ? Please let me know. bye


Hello 
I have still got contacts there, paul goes over every 6 weeks


----------



## larucciad (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi

thanks for answering, what the situation is now at Mosa?
is still risky buying there now?
I saw very interesting offer but I do not know what the situation is.
if it's now clean or if it still can hide issues (I'm referring to buying from bank repos).

told that, should be ok,in your opinion, how living is in Mosa?

thanks in advance


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

larucciad said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for answering, what the situation is now at Mosa?
> is still risky buying there now?
> ...


There is quite a bit of controversy at present. If you want to know more you should look at facebook? mosa


----------



## larucciad (Jan 10, 2012)

griz616 said:


> There is quite a bit of controversy at present. If you want to know more you should look at facebook? mosa


ok, can you put me in contact with people living there ? I will be there next 25th and would really like to know more.

is that possible?


----------



## larucciad (Jan 10, 2012)

larucciad said:


> ok, can you put me in contact with people living there ? I will be there next 25th and would really like to know more.
> 
> is that possible?



P.s. I just saw Mosa trajectum in FB, but there is almost nothing there as activity and informations in their page and no help, also seems the page of the property, so they would not indicate anything bad there.


----------



## larucciad (Jan 10, 2012)

*Paul*



griz616 said:


> Hello
> I have still got contacts there, paul goes over every 6 weeks


who is Paul ? can you give me his contacts (even if just of this forum).

thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> anyone here live in Mosa Trajectum Murcia?:clap2:


Sounds like some form of colonic irrigation :confused2:


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

larucciad said:


> P.s. I just saw Mosa trajectum in FB, but there is almost nothing there as activity and informations in their page and no help, also seems the page of the property, so they would not indicate anything bad there.


I have left you a private message:focus:


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

larucciad said:


> who is Paul ? can you give me his contacts (even if just of this forum).
> 
> thanks


Paul is a friend of mine. If you pm me your email address I will give it to him. :confused2:


----------

